# Ethernet problems on new motherboard.



## cookiemonster (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi I have just finished installing my new motherboard, https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asu...al-m2-2-way-sli-3-way-crossfire-gbe-usb31-gen , when I plug the Ethernet cable in I get the message. (Cannot install drivers no Intel (R) adapters are present in this computer).  Please tell me its something simple. I have used the disc supplied and the ones on the web site.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 13, 2018)

What version of Windows ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 13, 2018)

does it Show in Bios and is it enabled in Bios


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 13, 2018)

It is Windows 10 64bit, Andi will check the bios.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2018)

*https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1031868/*

As stupid as it may sound, I've also had some luck when installing the AI suite that is included with certain motherboards from some manufacturers. Of course it will have trouble doing much if it can't connect to the Internet. But you may be able to boot into the bios with the ethernet connected ,  some newer motherboards offer a function where theyll search for updates or drivers from inside the bios, I don't know whether or not the driver needs to be installed yet or not , but I would assume that there's already some kind of ethernet software on the motherboard chip, unless im mistaken as to how that function works.





Spoiler: resolution?windows Hotfix for LAN



Hotfix for TH1: KB 3140745   32bit: Windows10.0-KB3140745-x86.msu
64bit: Windows10.0-KB3140745-x64.msu

Hotfix for TH2: KB 3140743   32bit: hotfix for Win10 TH2 x32
64bit: hotfix for Win10 TH2 x64 (548MB)

Also, here is the Intel Ethernet driver as far as i can tell
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25016/Intel-Network-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 13, 2018)

Don't ask me what happened, tried the disc once more and walked off when it was installing and when I went back to try the stuff you had advised the b****y thing had connected. The only difference is I installed the realtek sound drivers but I don't know what difference that could make if any. regards and thanks for the prompt help.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 13, 2018)

You shouldn't even need to install anything , Windows already gets everything done anyway.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> You shouldn't even need to install anything , Windows already gets everything done anyway.



 I haven't built one of these confangled newer systems yet, but  for my asrock motherboards ,I would have to install the lan driver ,otherwise I couldn't get online for windows to update. But that may very well not be the case any longer


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 13, 2018)

I couldn't get online until I installed the lan drivers, now I'm online windows can update it all.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 13, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Don't ask me what happened, tried the disc once more and walked off when it was installing and when I went back to try the stuff you had advised the b****y thing had connected.


My "guess" is somewhere in the middle of everything, your computer rebooted. This "set" settings and told your router to assign an IP address. From there, you were good to go. 

I note Ethernet is a very mature, stable, robust, communication, industry "standard". Ethernet devices don't need any special drivers. That's why I think my "guess" is right.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> You shouldn't even need to install anything , Windows already gets everything done anyway.



Not all controller drivers are the same man.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 14, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Ethernet devices don't need any special drivers.



Depends on the ethernet controller and whether or not the driver ships with windows.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 14, 2018)

I had a lot of problems getting the lan drivers to install of the disc, I ticked them to install about 3 times but they didn't want to install. I must admit didn't have these problems with the Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 14, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> I had a lot of problems getting the lan drivers to install of the disc, I ticked them to install about 3 times but they didn't want to install. I must admit didn't have these problems with the Gigabyte boards.


Don't use the disk. Just use the chipset driver installer from Intel which should cover the network interfaces.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sometimes you have to manually install them. dude if you have anyn other issues post them here


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 14, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Depends on the ethernet controller and whether or not the driver ships with windows.


Sorry but that is not true. If it were, how can a computer boot into "Safe Mode with networking"? How can you even install Windows since networking is setup before installation is complete? How could you install Linux? How could you go out and get the controller's drivers if they were needed?

All Windows since (pretty sure) Windows 95 supported Ethernet natively. 

Again, Ethernet is an industry standard. The ONLY reason there would be special drivers is if the NIC supported extra features (that most like no user ever need). 

FTR, and before someone says it, we never, as in NEVER EVER use the disk that comes with motherboards during builds. Never! Why? Because odds are that disk is already 6 months old or even a year or older. So on all our builds, we visit the motherboard's website and check for new drivers. How could we do that if the motherboard's Ethernet controller needed special drivers for Windows? 

We couldn't.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 14, 2018)

That is why smartphones exist.
PC Hacks 101 LOL


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Sorry but that is not true. If it were, how can a computer boot into "Safe Mode with networking"? How can you even install Windows since networking is setup before installation is complete? How could you install Linux? How could you go out and get the controller's drivers if they were needed?
> 
> All Windows since (pretty sure) Windows 95 supported Ethernet natively.
> 
> ...



My DFI lanparty nforce to ultra be required a ethernet driver to be installed by the manufacturer in order for it to access Internet the one in Windows was not compatible


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> My DFI lanparty nforce to ultra be required a ethernet driver to be installed by the manufacturer in order for it to access Internet the one in Windows was not compatible



Same with my Gigabyte Z270 Motherboard both nics need drivers installed or you  get nada

Installing drivers is a pain sometimes. It doesn't always go well. Ive had so many installs where I had to reinstall the drivers because of a cluster f


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 14, 2018)

finally got it and all windows updates in used the lan drivers from Asus site it was still a bit fiddly but I know what to do now.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow, I use Gigabyte boards all the time and didn't need to. I know for a fact, natively Windows support DHCP networking. I can only conclude those boards use non-standard devices. 

My apologies for assuming otherwise.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> finally got it and all windows updates in used the lan drivers from Asus site it was still a bit fiddly but I know what to do now.



I typically find out what chip is used for it then get the drivers from the maker directly, asus doesnt update their drivers soon enough


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 14, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I typically find out what chip is used for it then get the drivers from the maker directly, asus doesnt update their drivers soon enough


And I have a different philosophy as I have seen where motherboard (and graphics card) maker modify the drivers to make them proprietary. So I always recommend getting drivers from the board/card makers instead.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> And I have a different philosophy as I have seen where motherboard (and graphics card) maker modify the drivers to make them proprietary. So I always recommend getting drivers from the board/card makers instead.



Haven't had an issue with realtek drivers or AMD chipset drivers directly from the site.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 14, 2018)

Manufacture,s supply a Drivers disk ( with working Drivers) for initall install.
Nothing wrong in using them for in initial ( offline install ) and later when online update as you see fit


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Haven't had an issue with realtek drivers or AMD chipset drivers directly from the site.


Good to know. 


dorsetknob said:


> Manufacture,s supply a Drivers disk ( with working Drivers) for initall install.


I agree, there is nothing wrong with using them. They will get you going. I am just saying what often happens is the disk is made well in advance (weeks, maybe months) of the motherboards so they can be ready for inclusion in the motherboard box during packaging. Then they may sit in a warehouse/distribution center for weeks, maybe months until Amazon, Newegg, BestBuy etc. place their order. Then they sit on the shelves or in the retailer's distribution center until the consumer buys it. 

In the meantime, updated drivers (and BIOS firmware updates too) come out and are made available on-line. 

Now I am not one to automatically update drivers just because a new one is out there. But on new builds, I do make sure the latest are installed. From then on, I update (or recommend updating) drivers only if they address an issue that affects me. The exception might be graphics drivers (depending on user) and I tend to keep them up to the latest.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I agree, there is nothing wrong with using them. They will get you going. I am just saying what often happens is the disk is made well in advance (weeks, maybe months) of the motherboards so they can be ready for inclusion in the motherboard box during packaging. Then they may sit in a warehouse/distribution center for weeks, maybe months until Amazon, Newegg, BestBuy etc. place their order. Then they sit on the shelves or in the retailer's distribution center until the consumer buys it.
> 
> ...



I hate automatic updates, drives me nuts


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 15, 2018)

Would suggest this route ,,,,

1. Prepare for Windows installation with USB tool or use available media
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool

2. Connect boot drive data cable to lowest numbered SATA port .... but* don't* connect:
-Ethernet cable
-SATA Data Cable for any other drives

3. Install Windows to boot drive

4. Turn off Windows ability to install Hardware drivers
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...iver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html

5. *Install all hardware drivers from original media in boxes*.  See Item 7 below.  _Do NOT install WiFi drivers_ **.   

6. Connect ethernet cable and run Windows Update till it stops doing anything

7. Install latest drivers for ALL hardware from manufacturers web sites. The reason we didn't do this in step 5 is 3 fold:
-Sometimes MoBo CD comes with licensed utilities with product key embedded and these are not on web site versions
-Its advisable to establish a working out of box conditions
-Sometimes newer drivers require latest Windows Updates

If you have a 2nd drive ....

8. Shut down and connect HD data cable to 2nd lowest numbered SATA port.

9. Boot to BIOS and make sure that SSD is the 1st boot device, if not fix it

10. Boot to Windows

According to Asus Tech Support, their MoBos are not designed to have both ethernet and WiFi drivers installed concurrently.  Ran into this in my own box when built on workbench had used WiFi to get all new drivers.  Moved box into office, ethernet would not work.  Fiddled and tweaked for 2 days, called TS and they said "no can do... pick one".     I didn't believe them, but been there done that w/ Asus before.  Wasn't going to get an TS from them and given one or the other, obviously would rather have ethernet.  Uninstalled WiFi driver and all was right w/ the world.

Might not be your issue, but worth giving it  a try,


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I hate automatic updates, drives me nuts


I was referring to people who automatically update drivers just because a new driver is out there. I don't do that. My generally philosophy is, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

Again, except for a brand new build, I don't update drivers unless the new driver (1) addresses a problem I am having, (2) addresses a security issues (rare), or (3) current driver is corrupt (also rare). 

Most chipset driver updates, for example, typically just add support for new CPUs and other hardware that came out after the motherboard left the factory. If I am not adding that new hardware, I don't need the update. 

Bottom line: read the change log.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 16, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Sorry but that is not true. If it were, how can a computer boot into "Safe Mode with networking"?



By loading a select set of drivers bill?

Safe mode has some drivers.

Here, if you don't believe me:








EDIT:  It appears I am late to this thread, appologies, getting over a cold.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> By loading a select set of drivers bill?
> 
> Safe mode has some drivers.


Exactly my point. Those are native drivers already built into Windows. Note who the Digital Signer is.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 16, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Exactly my point. Those are native drivers already built into Windows. Note who the Digital Signer is.



I guess my point is those are still drivers.  But whatever, semantics at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 16, 2018)

I've had this happen...
There is an order to things and sometimes that order just doesn't go like it usually does...
When this happened to me I did as I normally do and tried to install the lan drivers but still had no connection....
Long story short I had to install the chipset drivers because for some reason the generic windows driver didn't work... After that it was all good.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 16, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> I've had this happen...
> There is an order to things and sometimes that order just doesn't go like it usually does...
> When this happened to me I did as I normally do and tried to install the lan drivers but still had no connection....
> Long story short I had to install the chipset drivers because for some reason the generic windows driver didn't work... After that it was all good.



Yup some tie in to each other. I think it could be because it's not a full dedicated lan chip, sort of like how a Soft/Winmodem worked.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softmodem


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I guess my point is those are still drivers.


Sure, hardware needs drivers. But many classes of hardware just need generic drivers to be fully operational. Ethernet, USB, EIDE, SATA, and more all just need generic drivers.

Even for graphics, Windows and the hardware (graphics solutions and monitors) support the common protocols and resolutions. If not, you could not see what you doing in the BIOS Setup Menu or to install an OS in the first place.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 16, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Sure, hardware needs drivers. But many classes of hardware just need generic drivers to be fully operational. Ethernet, USB, EIDE, SATA, and more all just need generic drivers.



But these drivers are native to the Intel ethernet chipset in question and far from generic...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> But these drivers are native to the Intel ethernet chipset in question and far from generic...


LOL You think so? Look at mine.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 16, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> LOL You think so? Look at mine.
> 
> View attachment 96021



Yeah, that's native to Realtek, bill.  You're furthering my point.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, that's native to Realtek, bill. You're furthering my point.


Oh? So you are saying both Intel and Realtek use the exact same file name for their driver (rt640x64.sys)? 

Really?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 16, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Oh? So you are saying both Intel and Realtek use the exact same file name for their driver (rt640x64.sys)?
> 
> Really?



Link me an Intel controller using rt640x64.sys, and you'll probably have a patent infringement case Bill.  I'm seriously doubting you can do that.

I'm really not just talking out of my ass here.  I used to do freelance development work for the remains of IBM OS/2, known as ecomstation.  If there really was a generic way to write ethernet drivers, they would've been the first to know, given they were fighting an uphill battle to keep a dying operating system that was still deployed in many ATMs at the time network ready.

The closest solution we came up with was a process known as GENMAC, which was really just an NDIS2 wrapper for far more modern windows drivers, wifi cards and such, that worked rather poorly.  But it worked well enough for the time.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 16, 2018)

This is going OT. If you are convinced different manufacturers of Ethernet controllers use proprietary protocols to communicate over Ethernet, then I am just wasting my time trying to show you otherwise.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 16, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> This is going OT. If you are convinced different manufacturers of Ethernet controllers use proprietary protocols to communicate over Ethernet, then I am just wasting my time trying to show you otherwise.



I'm simply referring to the drivers that drive the chipsets.  I didn't say anything about the media layer.  Of course that's a standard.  Ethernet can be roughly simulated by people it's so simple.  Doesn't mean the parts that implement it load the same drivers, believe me I wish they did.

It is OT, so I'll let it die.


----------

